# The Gallican Confession



## Me Died Blue (Nov 21, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can find a copy of the Gallican Confession online?



> Latin Confessio Gallicana, statement of faith adopted in 1559 in Paris by the first National Synod of the Reformed Church of France. Based on a 35-article draft of a confession prepared by John Calvin, which he sent with representatives from Geneva to the French synod, the draft was revised by his pupil Antoine de la Roche Chandieu. The Gallican Confession consisted of 35 articles divided into four sections concerning God, Christ, the Holy Spirit, and the church. It affirmed that the Bible is the only rule of faith. It also included an exposition on predestination, the doctrine that God elects or chooses who will be saved, and stated Calvin's doctrine of the Eucharist.
> 
> Subsequently, a preface was added to the confession, and it was presented to King Francis II of France in 1560. At La Rochelle, Fr., in 1571, during the seventh National Synod of the Reformed Church of France, the confession, amplified to 40 articles, was again ratified and was signed by all the delegates. The Gallican Confession has often been printed in French Bibles, and it remained the authoritative statement of faith for the French Reformed Church into the 19th century.



[Edited on 11-21-2005 by Me Died Blue]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 21, 2005)

Sure. It is available here. Gallican just means French (as in "Gaul"). 

A more detailed history is available here.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks. (Somehow I had a feeling you'd be the first to respond!) Interestingly, there doesn't seem to be a copy of it online simply listed under the "Gallican" title.


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 21, 2005)

Chris,

It is also available on the free reformed confessions program under "The French Confession."

http://www.tulip.org/refcon/


----------

